# الى اهل الخبره فى عزل الخزانات من الداخل



## mokh (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​

عندى خزان مياه ارضي سعه 5000 متر مكعب 
المطلوب عزله بماده الايبوكسي الغير سام 
ررجاءا من اهل الخبره فى المجال شرح طريقه العزل واسماء المواد لان المفروض قبل ماده الايبوكسي توجد ماده مثل المعجون لقفل فتحات الزراجين 

وشكرا لكم مقدما ​


----------



## salim salim (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
زميلي العزيز يمنع استعمال الزراجين نهائيا في الخزانات نظرا لانها تكون نقاط ضعف لمقاومة تسرب المياة في الخرسانة .


----------



## mokh (12 ديسمبر 2009)

salim salim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> زميلي العزيز يمنع استعمال الزراجين نهائيا في الخزانات نظرا لانها تكون نقاط ضعف لمقاومة تسرب المياة في الخرسانة .



زميلى العزيز مع احترامى لك ولكلامك وشكرى لك على ردك السريع على استفسارى احب اقولك ان مش كل الزراجين ممنوعه لان الوقتى_ ومش الوقتى بس دى اكيد قديمه _ فى زرجينه تتكون من 3 اجزاء سيخين وبينهما مانع للمياه ( water stop ) وممكن تشوف الصوره دى وتقولى رايك ايه؟
الجزء النحاسي فى الوسط دا مسدود من المنتصف معظم خزانات وزارة المياه فى السعوديه شغاله بالزارجين دى 


http://www.4shared.com/file/171511233/b9dbf8f/DSC03212.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

[quote=mokh;1400054]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​
عندى خزان مياه ارضي سعه 5000 متر مكعب 
المطلوب عزله بماده الايبوكسي الغير سام 
ررجاءا من اهل الخبره فى المجال شرح طريقه العزل واسماء المواد لان المفروض قبل ماده الايبوكسي توجد ماده مثل المعجون لقفل فتحات الزراجين​
وشكرا لكم مقدما[/quote]
السلام عليكم 
في البداية اوضح كلمة زراجين( ربما في تسميتها لا تطابق الصورة التي ارسلتها)حيث انك ارسلت صورة لنظام لربط Tie Rod ( وتستخدم لاكثر من مرة) وجهي الطوبار =الشدة=الكفراج Shuittering=Formwork وهي تأتي على نوعين
النوع الاول مرابط بدون مانع للتسرب Tie Rod
حيث يتم وضع المربط المعدني داخل انبوب sleeve بلاستيكي ويكون في النهايتين مخروط coneمن البلاستيك 











النوع الثاني والذي يستخدم في الخزانات ويكون مربط مع مانع للتسرب Tie Rod with water stopper






اما الزراجين D-12-F Clampفحسب علمي تكون مرابط خاصة تشد قضيب حديد التسليح (قطر 10 مم) بين جنبي الطوبار وبعد الفك يقص الزائد من حديد التسليح





اما بخصوص سؤالك فيتم اولا

معالجة الخرسانة التي فيها عيوب او اماكن Tie Rode بمواد خاصة non Shrinkage grout
فحص الخزان بالماء وعلى مراحل (قبل العزل )
بعد التأكد من فحص الخزان بالماء يتم عزل الخزان بالمواد الخاصة بالعزل حسب متطلبات المشروع وشركة العزل.
ومن الشركات التي تبيع هذه المواد ويمكن ان تثق بها حسب الترتيب التالي
شركة سيكا SIKA
شركة باسف BASF )
شركة فوسروك FOSROC
وغيرها من الشركات CORMIX


----------



## mokh (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليك يا بشمهندس رزق الف الف شكر 
بالنسبه لموضوع الزراجين حضرتك شرحته باستفاضه بس فى موضوع العزل انا صراحه كنت محتاج الطريقه بالتفصيل ولو فى صور عند حضرتك للفنين اثناء العزل يبقى احسن 
بعدين فى بعض الشركات تتضع قبل وجه الايبوكسى الغير سام وجهين من ماده تشبه المعجون 
على العموم يا بشمهندس انا شاكر جدا جدا 
ان شاء لما اعزل الخزان اللى معايا هبقى انزل صور العزل للمتلقى للافادة


----------



## mdsayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة في حاجة اسمها زراجين مائية نستخدمها في تقوية الخزانات بالسعودية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mokh قال:


> الله عليك يا بشمهندس رزق الف الف شكر
> بالنسبه لموضوع الزراجين حضرتك شرحته باستفاضه بس فى موضوع العزل انا صراحه كنت محتاج الطريقه بالتفصيل ولو فى صور عند حضرتك للفنين اثناء العزل يبقى احسن
> بعدين فى بعض الشركات تتضع قبل وجه الايبوكسى الغير سام وجهين من ماده تشبه المعجون
> على العموم يا بشمهندس انا شاكر جدا جدا
> ان شاء لما اعزل الخزان اللى معايا هبقى انزل صور العزل للمتلقى للافادة


السلام عليكم

لعزل الخزانات بواسطة الايبوكسي epoxy coatingيجب اتباع الخطوات التالية :

فحص الخزان بالماء والتأكد ن عدم وجود تسرب للمياه بل البدء بلمعالجة واذا ظهر اي تسرب للمياه Leakage فيجب معالجته بمواد خاصة Water Plug or Non Shrinkage Grout
يجب الا يقل عمر الرسانة عن 30 يوم.
يجب تنظيف السطح من النتوءات او الزيوت او الخشونة الزاه او ايه مود اخرى.
يجب اجراء فحص محتوى الرطوبة للخرسانة Water *******e او فحص moisture vapor emission rate 
تأمين تهوية للخزان .
اذا استخدمت مادة Curing Compounds فيجب ازالتها عن سطح الخرسانة بواسطة القذف الرملي Sand Blastg or scarifyings or vacuum shot-blasting (طرق ميكانيكية).
يجب ازالة الخرسانة الضعيفة واصلاح مكانها 
دهان جهين من طبقة البريمر two coating primer
ولمزيد من التفصيل يمكن تحميل 
*Method Statement*
*Sikagard® 136 DW
Method statement for the application of​

Sikagard
® 136 DW, a 2 component, solvent free epoxy
coating for the internal lining of steel and concrete tanks,
vessels and basins
http://ccintra01.webdms.sika.com/fileshow.do?documentID=2982​​​​​​​​*​​​​​


----------



## MG_Z (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,
مادمت بالسعودية .. إسأل عن مادة البولي يوريثان والبريمر Polyurethane
وذلك للعزل والمعجون .. لست متاكد في الحقيقة .. فقط إسأل .. 

تحياتي ,,


----------



## إسلام علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> السلام عليكم ,,
> مادمت بالسعودية .. إسأل عن مادة البولي يوريثان والبريمر polyurethane
> وذلك للعزل والمعجون .. لست متاكد في الحقيقة .. فقط إسأل ..
> 
> تحياتي ,,


يا فندم يا فندم 
حضرتك فين ؟ قل دخولكم ليه ؟ 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mg_z قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> مادمت بالسعودية .. إسأل عن مادة البولي يوريثان والبريمر polyurethane
> وذلك للعزل والمعجون .. لست متاكد في الحقيقة .. فقط إسأل ..
> تحياتي ,,


 السلام عليكم
لتوضيح فان مادة البولي يوريثان هي مادة مختلف عن مادة الايبوكسي.
بخصوص المعجونة يتم تنفيذها في حالة الجدران وتكون وهي معجونة ابوكسي ويتم التعامل معها مثل المعجونة في اعمال الدهان وبعد طبقة المعجونة يتم الدهان بالابوكسي وفي هذه الحالة بحصل على سطح املس ومستوي ولذلك يستخدم في دهان الجدران للابنية اما من اجل العزل للخزانات فلا يتم تنفيذ طبقة المعجونة .


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (15 ديسمبر 2009)

salim salim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> زميلي العزيز يمنع استعمال الزراجين نهائيا في الخزانات نظرا لانها تكون نقاط ضعف لمقاومة تسرب المياة في الخرسانة .


 

يمكن استعمال الزراجين في خزانات المياه .. وذلك بواسطه زراجين خاصه توجد بها وصلة ضد الماء .. وتمنع تسرب المياه من الخزان في مكان الزرجينه .. وهذه الزراجين الخاصه متواجده في شركة doka الشهيرة


----------



## mokh (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس رزق وللاخوه المهندسين على الاهتمام بالرد على استفسارى


----------



## MG_Z (16 ديسمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> يا فندم يا فندم
> حضرتك فين ؟ قل دخولكم ليه ؟
> والسلام عليكم



والله مشغول كثير اليومين دول .. لا اجد الوقت الكثير للدخول للملتقى .. 
إن شاء الله نعود بقوة .. :56:

جزاكم الله خير اعلى الإضافات .. ونزيدكم من الشعر بيتا ..

*Epoxy Polyurethane Coating*


http://www.rithkaalcheme.com/F22054http://www.rithkaalcheme.com/F22054/epoxy_polyurethane_coating.html


----------



## engabogabr (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن نرجو تدعيم اكتر بالصور


----------



## mokh (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​اكرر شكرى لكل من اهتم بالرد على استفسارى 
انا ذهبت الى احدى الشركات المتخصصه فى العزل وقام مهندس الشركه بشرح طريقه عزل الخزان بالتفصيل واليكم ملخص ما شرحه لى ولكن باسلوبي :


عزل الخزان


•	Renderoc TG
الاستعمال :

يستعمل في على فواصل الصب وأماكن العيوب في حدود من 1 سم إلى 3 سم 

طريقه الاستعمال :

نقوم بتكسير مكان الفاصل بعرض 2 سم وعمق 2 سم _ شكل حرف U _ و تنظيف المكان من أي تربه أو خرسانة غير متماسكة 
نقوم بدهان مكان الفاصل بماده ( Nitobond AR ) 
ننتظر قليلا حتى يصبح AR ذو ملمس لاصق مع مراعاة أن AR لا يجف.
نقوم بملئ مكان الفاصل بمادة TG مع مراعاة استواء السطح
يمكن استخدام الخلطة لأكثر من 3 سم ولكن على طبقات كل 3 سم

مكونات الخلطة : 

1 كيس + 3.5 لتر ماء + 1 كوب من AR

•	Conbextra HF
الاستعمال :

تملئ بها أماكن إل tie rod ( الزراجين) مع ترك أخر 3 مم يملئ بمادة (Nitomotar EL )

مكونات الخلطة :

1 كيس + 4 لتر ماء + 1 كوب AR
مع مراعاة أن يكون القوام متماسك ويملئ بها أماكن الزراجين بمسافة لا تقل عن 15 سم 


•	Nitomotar EL 
الاستعمال :

تستعمل لمعالجة الشروخ في حدود 3 مم إلى 5 مم 

أماكن الاستعمال:

حول مواسير الخروج أو الدخول للخزان – أخر 3 مم من مكان الزرجينه 

مكونات الخلطة: 

المادة عبارة عن 
علبة base 
علبه hardener 
كيس sand
نقوم بخلط base و hardener ثم بعد ذلك وضع أل sand 

•	Renderoc FC 
الاستعمال :

يستخدم كطبقه أساس تحت دهان الايبوكسي 

الطريقة 

نقوم بسنفره السطح جيدا من أي خرسانة سائبة ( بالصاروخ مع اسطوانة جلخ )
ثم نقوم بسحب سكينه معجون ( FC ) 
لابد من اخذ وجهين معجون 
لاتصلح هذه الماده لتلقيط الشروخ ولكن التلقيط له ماده تسمى (NitomotarTC2000 )
تستخدم فى حدود من 1 مم إلى 3 مم 

الخلطه :

1 كيس + 5 لتر مياه + 1 لتر من Nitobond AR 

* Nitomotar TC2000
الاستعمال :

يستخدم لعلاج الشروخ ( حوائط أو أرضيات أو سقف ) بالتلقيط فى حدود 1 مم إلى 4 مم ويمكن استخدامه للتلقيط بعد الوجه الأول من FC

الخلطه :

Base + hardener + sand 
يعطى قوام معجون 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعد عزل أماكن الشروخ أماكن tie rod وأماكن فواصل الصب وحول مواسير الدخول الخروج من الخزان ياتى فى النهاية دهان الايبوكسي الغير سام ـــــــــ
وهى ماده 

•	Nitocote EP405 

وهي عبارة عن دهان ايبوكسي غير سام 
عبارة عن Base+ hardener فقط نقوم بخلطهم 
وتستخدم الروله للدهان 
ولابد من أن يكون وجهين 
ندهن أول وجه ثم بعد 1 يوم الوجه الثاني 

** ملحوظه : 
يراعى الخلط الميكانيكى لجميع المواد 

مع أطيب تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## mokh (2 يناير 2010)

دا املخص مكتوب ( ورد ) 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## mokh (6 يناير 2010)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## mokh (10 يناير 2010)

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## engiwaheed (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م رزق حجاوي المحترم
سؤال ؟
لماذا طلبت أن يختبر الخزان بالماء قبل البدء بعمليات المعالجة والعزل 
ثم إن نجح الخزان ولم يظهر أي تسرب للمياه ما داعي القيام بالعزل بعد ذلك ؟
لك مني ولجميع الأعضاء كل المحبة والتقدير


----------



## alpastel (18 يناير 2010)

mokh قال:


> زميلى العزيز مع احترامى لك ولكلامك وشكرى لك على ردك السريع على استفسارى احب اقولك ان مش كل الزراجين ممنوعه لان الوقتى_ ومش الوقتى بس دى اكيد قديمه _ فى زرجينه تتكون من 3 اجزاء سيخين وبينهما مانع للمياه ( water stop )
> 
> مشكور باش مهندس كلامك صح وتم التنفيذ سابقا بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها


----------



## ELHAWARY (24 يناير 2010)

*الزراجين المائيه*

من الممكن الاستغناء عن الزراجين المائية بأستخدام كليبس حديد يحفظ سمك الحائط وتقوية حوائط الخزان بأستخدام جاكات عرضية وعروق فليرى من الجانبين فى حالة استخدام الخزان لمباه الشرب والحريق او الرى حسب ما هو. لان ممكن تسرب الماء من الداخل الى الخارج عن طريق تجويف الزرجينة او فى حالة استخدام عمالة غير مدربة على هذا النظام وهذا اذا كانت الزراجين مجرد حفظ لقطاع الخرسانه الموجودة فقط ( بدلا من ان تفعل شىء يحدث عيوب ونبحث بعد ذلك عن معالجه له)
اما فى الحوائط الshear wall يستخدم مع الزراجين انبوب pvc على ان يتم معالجة الثقب الناتج بعد سحب الزراجين ومعالجتها بالحقن ومادة ايبوكسية .


----------



## al araby 82 (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الف شكر للاخوه المهندسين على الاهتمام بمناقشة والحوار كيفية عزل الخزانات
الذى اوضح الصور المختلفة للعزل والاحتياطات الواجب مراعتها
*


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

تسلموا على هالمعلومات بس ياريت لو تجمع في ملف واحد نكون شاكرين لكم


----------



## ahn_1981 (30 يناير 2010)

*مواد عزل الخزانات من سيكا*

هذه الملفات تحتوي علي مواد لعزل الخزانات من سيكا


----------



## mokh (31 يناير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> هذه الملفات تحتوي علي مواد لعزل الخزانات من سيكا



شكرا جزيلا على الملفات 
انا على فكره عندى النشرات بتاعه المواد اللى انا كاتبها فى الموضوع بس جيت احطها فى موضوع لوحده المشرف قفل الموضوع وما فهمتش هو قفله ليه حتى بعد ما سالته بردو ما فهمتش وجهه نظره


----------



## bbsh (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا م/ عبدالرحمن الخولى واننى اعمل فى شركة بروكيم لكيماويات البناء ارجو من سيادتكم الاتصال بى فى اى استفسار فنى فى انظمة العزل الاسمنتيه والايبوكسيه واى استفسار فنى عن مواد البناء وسوف اقدم لكم افضل المعلومات والمساعدات وشكرا 
0116663219


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر ووافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال عن مواد تبطين خزانات الصرف من الداخل


----------



## Ghost of Chemistry (14 يناير 2011)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## وديع ابو هلال (21 فبراير 2012)

ما هي النسبة التي يضعف فيها الباطون اذا لم يتم سقايته بالماء


----------



## مانجول (1 أغسطس 2013)

http://alawl.org/افضل-شركة-مكافحة-حشرات-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-مكافحة-حشرات/
http://alawl.org/تنظيف-فلل/
http://alawl.org/شركة-مكافحة-حشرات/
http://alawl.org/شركة-نقل-اثاث/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-اثاث/
http://alawl.org/نقل-اثاث/
http://alawl.org/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-خزانات-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-منازل-بالرياض/

http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-موكيت-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/اريد-شركة-نقل-اثاث/
http://alawl.org/تخزين-اثاث/
http://alawl.org/رش-مبيدات/
http://alawl.org/كشف-تسربات-المياه/
http://alawl.org/كشف-تسربات/
http://alawl.org/مكافحة-حشرات-2/
http://alawl.org/نقل-عفش/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-خزانات-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/نقل-اثاثشركة-الاول/
http://alawl.org/عزل-خزانات/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-بيوت-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/خدمة-نقل-اثاث/

http://alawl.org/تنظيف-خزانات/ 
http://alawl.org/غسيل-مجالس/
http://alawl.org/شركة-نظافة-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-منازل-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/تنظيف-شقق/

http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف/
http://alawl.org/tag/شركة-تنظيف-بالرياض/
http://youtu.be/51ETrxkT_4A
http://youtu.be/u0D3Y5W7OU0
http://youtu.be/0Rpx25UfqRk

http://alawl.org/جلى-بلاط/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-خزانات-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-فلل-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-منازل-بالرياض/

http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-موكيت-بالرياض/

http://alawl.org/شركة-تنظيف-وجهات-زجاج-وحجر-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/شركة-نظافة-بالرياض/
http://alawl.org/غسيل-مجالس/​


----------



## dawodahmed (21 يناير 2015)

الشكر للزملاء


----------



## aboselim (23 يناير 2015)

فى عزل الخزانات بالايبوكسى تكون خطوات التنفيذ كالتالى:
1يتم مراشمة السطح لازالة اى جزء ضعيف من رايش الخرسانة وخلافة
2دهان طبقة برايمر ايبوكسى تكون خفيفة اللزوجة ليتشربها السطح وتكون بمثابة جذر متغلغل داخل السطح مع ملاحظة العمل يتم على سطح جاف وفى وجود تهوية مناسبة لحماية العمال
3فى حالة احتياج السطح لمعجون يمكن استعمال منتج جاهز من الايبوكسى لهذا الغرض
4دهان وجهين متعامدين من الايبوكسى بفاصل يوم واحد
5معدلات الاستهلاك700:800جم/م2
يلاحظ ان معدات الدهان من النوع القابل للتنظيف بالتنر
فى حالة استعمال ماكينة الايرلس سبراى يراعى استعمال النوزل المنصوص عليها فى كتالوج المنتج


----------



## ابراهيم طالب (24 يناير 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفو الرحيم


----------



## moh7275 (5 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن ةاستفسار ازاى بعالج مكان tie rod لانه بيكون فيه خرطوم بلاستك بيتشال وله بعمل ايه


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 أكتوبر 2015)

moh7275 قال:


> ممكن ةاستفسار ازاى بعالج مكان tie rod لانه بيكون فيه خرطوم بلاستك بيتشال وله بعمل ايه



السلام عليكم :
يتم تعبأة مكان الكون cone بالخلطة و يمكن بعد ذلك عمل طبقة معجون ذو اساس ايبوكسي 
تحياتي


----------

